# Snow Storm???



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

So what is your guys ideas on what this storm will do to snow goose hunting this spring? I think that it will really help the hunting by creating a snow line. Also I think that it will help create a little standing water.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I hear ya there Decoyer.


----------

